
Science fiction triggers 'poorer reading', study finds - xbmcuser
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/nov/23/science-fiction-triggers-poorer-reading-study-finds?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
manfred_macx42
As a long time reader of science fiction, what has always drawn me to the
genre more than characters or literary quality has been the concepts explored.
To me, fiction is just a vehicle for serializing otherwise facinating ideas
and philosophies that would be too boring to read a collection of papers
about.

I have a certain minimum depth of character development that I look for to
separate the pulp from works of more substance, but if I'm looking for that
quality expressly, I seek it in other genres.

Many times I've leant out my favorite sci-fi to friends only to have it
returned early because they couldn't keep up with the pace of concepts
elaborated within.

Am I a stupider reader because I'm not overly concerned with a flawless
execution of the same archetypal dramas being rehashed ad nauseum, or my
friends for not having the patience to challenge themselves and absorb new
ideas?

Many in the stem fields cite science fiction as being a motivating factor for
pursuing their specialties, and fueling the ambitions of their research. Elon
Musk, for example, has mentioned that The Foundation Trilogy by Issac Asimov
was in his top eight works that influenced him the most - a series much
criticized for it lack of character development and dimensionality.

For a study that places so high a premium on detecting emotions, motivations,
and having a strong theory of mind, it ironically fails to consider the
variations in the types of minds drawn to the genre in the first place.

